
Fight against hackers hurt by huge shortage of cyber workers - Tempest1981
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/science/sd-me-cyber-jobs-20161130-story.html
======
Tempest1981
From the article:

* the estimated number of job openings ranges from 100,000 to 350,000 (in the US), with as many as 45,000 in California.

* The job shortage is so bad that “The next president should … train 100,000 new cybersecurity practitioners by 2020,” the Commission on Enhancing National Cybersecurity said

* Cybersecurity can be a high stress job where you can get fired if things go wrong

